# صور حفلة راس السنة 2007 كنيسة مكسيموس دوماديوس و الانبا موسي الاسود الاسكندرية



## الملك العقرب (22 يناير 2007)

_*سلام المسيح مع الجميع*_​ 
*كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين دى بعض  صور حفلة رأس السنة بكنيسة القديسين مكسيوس ودوماديوس والقوى الانبا موسى بالعصافرة بالاسكندرية*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يناير 2007)

_*تابع الصور*_​


----------



## Nemoo (22 يناير 2007)

صور جميله وربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا مني صلي من اجلي


----------



## العجايبي (23 يناير 2007)

فعلا صور حلوه يامان


----------



## فتاة الإسلام (24 يناير 2007)

صور جميلة بالفعل ولقطات رووعة

مشكور يا الملك العقرب


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا بس ايه رئيكم في اخر صورة في انتظار رئيكم


----------



## عمود الدين (26 يناير 2007)

جميلة  جدا وخصوصا اخر صورة


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا عمود الدين


----------



## ابرام سعد (18 يوليو 2008)

صور جميلة جداوعلي فكرة دي كنيستي
:fun_lol:


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور حفلة راس السنة 2007 كنيسة مكسيموس دوماديوس و الانبا موسي الاسود الاسكندرية*

*سلام للمسيح 


ميرسى اوى على الصور وربنا يبارك حياتك*


_*واذكورنى فى صلاواتكوووووو*_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صور حفلة راس السنة 2007 كنيسة مكسيموس دوماديوس و الانبا موسي الاسود الاسكندرية*



ابرام سعد قال:


> صور جميلة جداوعلي فكرة دي كنيستي
> :fun_lol:


 مرسي يا حبيبي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور حفلة راس السنة 2007 كنيسة مكسيموس دوماديوس و الانبا موسي الاسود الاسكندرية*



كوك قال:


> *سلام للمسيح *​
> 
> 
> _*ميرسى اوى على الصور وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​
> ...


 العفو يا جميل صلي انتا من اجلنا


----------

